# Supposition about Symphonies "No. 5"



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

20centrfuge said:


> This is a theory or observation that I have, and frankly, I'm not sure if I'm reading too much into this or if it is legit. My supposition is that, since the time of Beethoven, for symphonists that have written at least five symphonies, their fifth symphony, on the average, seems to be disproportionately better than one of their other numbered symphonies.
> 
> Prokofiev 5 is generally considered his best
> Sibelius 5 is one of his best (the best IMO)
> ...


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

What's your opinion on Beethoven's 5th? Is it not one of his best? I don't listen to beethoven's symphonies or any symphonies. But it seems to be the most popular, or is it just because of the famous motif from the first movement. But it seems likely that the 5th symphony would be the best one, because like you said by the 5th one the composer will have some experience.


----------

